# -    ?

## Tanyuha

-    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -    ?


  :yes:

----------


## BorisG

,    - ** ,   . 169 .
    ?   :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> 


 :Wow: 
 ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


,    (-)   -      -  .             ,      (-      /). .

----------

> ,    -  ,   . 169 .


      /  ,     .       :Smilie: 
  , , .




> -    ?


.

----------


## Tanyuha

: ...  -  ..."?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  ,     *BorisG* -   .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:

----------

> : ...  -  ..."?


,  .        -         . ,    .       /.

----------


## BorisG

,   ,   ** ,   ,         ,      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   ,    ,   ,         ,      ?


 ,    -       ""  (   ),       (,     ).

----------

*Tanyuha*,    -    ?



> : ...  -  ..."?


     .. -      .

----------

> ,   ,    ,   ,         ,      ?


,  ,      .... .      .
          .      -       .

----------


## echinaceabel

> : ...  -  ..."?


    (     ).
   -  -    - ,        .

----------


## Andyko

,     ,      (   )        ,

----------



----------


## Andyko

,    
 :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

4     "     "  3  2002 . N 2- - .24:
 - " " - "           ,  ,  ,  ,      , ,  (  ,       ,    ),   ,               ,          ".

----------

*Andyko*,     ,  . -  -    -    ,  /        - /.  -     .  ...       .

----------


## Andyko

> 


, ,   ,   :Wink: 




> -


 ,   



> /  ,     .


  :Smilie: 

  ,          ,

----------

*Andyko*,   /     .      .

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,   ,


,       . 
       - :



> ,    -       ""  (   ),       (,     ).





> -    - ,        .


     ,  :



> 


   , ,    . .

----------


## Andyko

> /     .


,    ,     ,   /    ?
  ,      :
     ;
   ;
    ;
         ,    ...

      , ?

----------

> 


  ?
  -        , .

----------

*echinaceabel*, 



> "  ,  ,  ,  ,     , ,  (  ,     ,    ), **      ,


      .   .         .

----------

> ,      :
>      ;
>    ;
>     ;
>          ,    ...


  :Confused:   ,      ,       )))
...         /.  ,     .  ?     -        .    ,    )))    -  ,  .

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ,       )))


         ?




> /


 ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> .   .         .


  ? 
    (  )  - "   (   ..),  /   ,  ..  .... (   ,     ),    -       /.  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


  :Big Grin: 




> ,


   ,    ,   -   .     /.       .

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ,   -   .


-     - ** ,          .
  ,      .
           .       . 
  -     ,      .

----------

> .


  ,   /        ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> ,   /        ,   .


 **, -,  ,   ,   . 
      ,        (     328),       :



> 42.         ** ,     :


   .

----------

-    , "-",    , "",     .    ,    ,      -. 
     868,          ,  ,     .

----------

> .


        ,    ,     :
1.  -      ""?
2.     -      ""?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1.  -      ""?
> 2.     -      ""?


   ,  .  :Smilie:

----------

*echinaceabel*, - **   :Embarrassment:  ,    -    )))

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    -    )))


     ,    .



> **


  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

-      "-"?

----------

> -      "-"?


   - . ,  ,   868   () -    .

----------


## Andyko

,       ,       ,

----------

*Andyko*,    - .    .21  - .   .5.2 . 169:
1)  " -",       -;

----------


## Andyko

**,    ,    21     ,      ,    , ?
    , ,      ?

----------

-     .  ,  ,    ,    /.     ,   ,         /,          ,   ,    - -   .  , ,    ?       .

----------


## Andyko

> ,  ,    ,    /


   ?

----------

*Andyko*,    -            .     -  .

----------


## Andyko

**, 


       ,

----------


## BorisG

> -     .  ,  ,    ,    /.


-,  -      ,       ,      . 
 -,    *   ,    * .     . 
    ,     ,     . 
     ,        .
, ,   ,      ** .     ,           ,   .

ps:  , ,       .  -   ,              .     ,         .    ,    .        ,   .

----------


## Andyko

,   ,  ""
      ,        ,    ,        ;
 ,        ",  .. ",    

      ;

----------


## ˸

> ,        ,


   ,



> 


       ...

----------


## BorisG

> ,        ,


 :Wow: 
   ?  :Wink: 
, ,        .  ,          .  :Wink:

----------

> 


,   )))    -     - ...  .      -      .        ))




> ,        ,    ,        ;


  ,      :yes: 
       ,      / .      ,      .

----------


## Andyko

> ,      /


 ,     
 ,   ,

----------


## .

*BorisG*,  **   :Frown:

----------

> ,     
>  ,   ,


  .         .   ...
     -   .

----------

